# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 13-11-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 06-11-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Shqiperia, fete dhe civilizimet!!" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26765

Titulli: "Abetarja e gjuhes shqipe." (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26764

Titulli: "Fiset Kryesore Ilire." (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26762

Titulli: "Paulo Coelho" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26761

Titulli: "Ore cfare behet me kete policin greke" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga kafe_konjak)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26760

Titulli: "Turqi, drejt Shqiperise sigurimet e emigranteve ." (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26759

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga Chicago" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Femer_Katile)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26758

Titulli: "A meriton dashuria nje shans te dyte?" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26757

Titulli: "Ikonografia shqiptare" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26756

Titulli: "Shoqeria Rinore Shqiptare Amerikane &quot;SHPRESA&quot; (Chicago, IL)" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga PRESPAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26754

Titulli: "Shoqeria Rinore Shqiptare Amerikane &quot;SHPRESA&quot; (Chicago, IL)" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga PRESPAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26753

Titulli: "Shoqeria Rinore Shqiptare Amerikane &quot;SHPRESA&quot; (Chicago, IL)" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga PRESPAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26752

Titulli: "Shoqeria Rinore Shqiptare Amerikane &quot;SHPRESA&quot; (Chicago, IL)" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga PRESPAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26751

Titulli: "Filmat e mi" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Zombie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26746

Titulli: "I peshendes te gjidh Elbasanllijte." (postuar 13-11-2003 nga ELBASANLLIU667)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26745

Titulli: "Dhembja dhe vuajtja nga humbja e njeriut qe e desha shume" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Englander)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26742

Titulli: "Renia e flokeve ..!" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26741

Titulli: "Rum and Coca-Cola" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26740

Titulli: "djalin  per televizorin- shkrimi i nytimes" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26738

Titulli: "Lidhjet para martesore" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26732

Titulli: "Perdorimi i gjuhes shqipe ne parlamentin e IRJM" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Tahir_Veliu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26729

Titulli: "Miratohet qeveria e re palestineze" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26728

Titulli: "Eqerem bej Vlora" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26727

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet serbe në Kosovë?!" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Tahir_Veliu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26726

Titulli: "Një femije për një televizor" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26725

Titulli: "Euro 2004 ?" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Alesio)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26724

Titulli: "Lindor Truffles &amp; Ekzekutuesja: të bëjnë të lumtur që je gjallë" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26721

Titulli: "kush jan me gangot ne forum ?????" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Dallaverexhija)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26717

Titulli: "Depresioni!" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26715

Titulli: "Tatuazhet" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26713

Titulli: "Aborti...." (postuar 13-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26711

Titulli: "Labi ka te forta..." (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26710

Titulli: "Mendoni se Edi Rama eshte zgjidhesi i krizes ne PS?" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga Zëri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26709

Titulli: "???" (postuar 13-11-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26707

Titulli: "Bin Laden kërkon rrëzimin e mbretërisë saudite." (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26705

Titulli: "Punk'd" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Ana18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26704

Titulli: "Sot në Prishtinë u mbajt një protestë gjithëpopullore" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26702

Titulli: "Studiot dhe Galeritë në Shqipëri" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26698

Titulli: "Statistika interesante ne fushen e mjekesise" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26696

Titulli: "Shqiptarët nëpër botë: Migrimet, zbulimet dhe të arriturat e tyre." (postuar 12-11-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26695

Titulli: "Nese jeni te interesuar per chat te krishtere!!!" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga nikosejati)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26692

Titulli: "Vetem per forumistat e zgjuar!!!" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26691

Titulli: "Sa eshte koeficienti i inteligjences suaj?[" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26690

Titulli: "Si thoni ju vajzat si eshte me mire...." (postuar 12-11-2003 nga eastbaby)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26687

Titulli: "Cili nga politikanet shqiptar do te ishte me i pershtatshmi per udheheqes vendi?" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Zëri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26682

Titulli: "Nëpër skutat e qënies time..." (postuar 12-11-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26681

Titulli: "Nje pjese nga  krijimi i botes qe  nuk eshte ne bibel!" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26680

Titulli: "Kush e din kur u shkruajt libri T.Zavalanit???" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26678

Titulli: "Prezantimi im i dytë!..." (postuar 12-11-2003 nga krize04)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26675

Titulli: "Te jetosh me prinderit..." (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26672

Titulli: "Origjina e sistemeve qendrore bankare" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26670

Titulli: "Origjina e sistemit bankar boteror" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26669

Titulli: "IMF dhe WTO jane te pergjegjshme per skemat piramidale, shkaterrimin e ekonomise sone" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26666

Titulli: "Si Shpjegohet" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga kafe_konjak)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26664

Titulli: "Pablo Escobar- krimineli me i madh i te gjitha koherave!" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26663

Titulli: "Luljeta Danaj" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26662

Titulli: "Ndikimi fetar ne nje lidhje" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26661

Titulli: "Mbi librin &quot;Dritëhije shqiptaro-greke&quot;" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26660

Titulli: "Josif Visarionovic STALIN." (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26659

Titulli: "Gjyqet e Nyrembergut." (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26658

Titulli: "Adolph Hitler" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26657

Titulli: "Bota e cudirave!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga vana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26652

Titulli: "Interviste me James Pettifer" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26651

Titulli: "Nga Poli i Veriut" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26650

Titulli: "Ne kerkim te Shqiperise Etnike ." (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26648

Titulli: "Ne emer te bukurise!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26645

Titulli: "Erotiko!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26641

Titulli: "Cikli - pjesa I" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26639

Titulli: "Pershendetje Te Gjitheve" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga reveng_vlora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26635

Titulli: "Kombëtarja e Shqipërisë (Vazhdimi)" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Alesio)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26634

Titulli: "Dita e Flamurit ne ne Boston" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga lorina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26633

Titulli: "Freedom" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga invisible girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26632

Titulli: "Hidhuni Kuksjan/e A ka kulla burra!!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26629

Titulli: "Eridon Connection-&quot;Too humble&quot; (rapista shqiptar ne angli) degjoni muziken tone" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Bris_k_illa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26622

Titulli: "Nje me shume ne forum!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Englander)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26618

Titulli: "Greqi: Opinioni grek i shqetesuar nga kercenimi shqiptar" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26615

Titulli: "Po të keni kohë lexojeni prezantimin dhe përshëndetjen time!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Lexusja_1963)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26612

Titulli: "Ago Agaj dhe &quot;Lufta e Vlores&quot;" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26611

Titulli: "Boks Mec: Kush dashuron me shume djemte apo vajzat?" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26610

Titulli: "Pershendetje Nga AceZ" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga AceZ)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26609

Titulli: "Kush dominon ne forum gocat a cunat?" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26608

Titulli: "A mund te duash nje njeri perjetsisht ?!!!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga info_qorri(olsi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26605

Titulli: "Reduktimi i parase CASH." (postuar 11-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26604

Titulli: "Dhurimi i vezeve!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26603

Titulli: "A eshte VETVRASJA zgjidhja ?" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26600

Titulli: "Xhelozia ne dashuri" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26599

Titulli: "A eshte e drejte te fejohesh me ane te fotografise?" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26597

Titulli: "Vdiç nena me e vjeter e shqiptareve" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Zëri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26596

Titulli: "Te merzitur nga JETA?!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Living in Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26595

Titulli: "Shtypi perendimor mbi shqiptaren 123 vjecare" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26593

Titulli: "Steriliteti i mendimit linear" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26591

Titulli: "Jete te gjate te gjitheve" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26590

Titulli: "Kryetari i bashkise se New York viziton Kosovën më 28 nëntor!" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26585

Titulli: "Lermontov" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26582

Titulli: "Shqipëria, Maqedonia dhe Kroacia zyrtarisht kandidate për në Nato." (postuar 10-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26579

Titulli: "Leskaj:  Në ndihmë të të rinjve që të mos emigrojnë" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga BOY_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26577

Titulli: "Presidente e re e Asamblesë së Dhomës së Tregtisë dhe Industrisë së Tiranës," (postuar 10-11-2003 nga BOY_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26576

Titulli: "Teoria e Telave (String Theory)" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26572

Titulli: "Si u krijua gjuha Shqipe" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga Novi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26568

Titulli: "vjedhja e gjuhes shqipe..." (postuar 10-11-2003 nga thugish)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26564

Titulli: "sme union" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga gene)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26559

Titulli: "Sherimi me agjerim" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26558

Titulli: "Disa Rekomandime Per Agjeruesit" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26557

Titulli: "Dobite shendetsore qe sjell agjerimi i muajit te  Ramazanit" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26556

Titulli: "Bëje Jetën Tënde Të Lumtur" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26555

Titulli: "Autokritika" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26554

Titulli: "Victor Vasnetsov" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26551

Titulli: "Naiviteti" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26549

Titulli: "Sofra Kosovare" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga DIDIBE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26545

Titulli: "Sinqeriteti, virtyt apo i dale mode" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26540

Titulli: "Ti japesh fund dashurise me SMS" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26539

Titulli: "Bursa : Dow Jones, Nasdaq, NIkkei, DAX, SMI..." (postuar 10-11-2003 nga Ardi-1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26537

Titulli: "Hasan Prishtina" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga Tahir_Veliu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26533

Titulli: "Prezantimi i anëtarit TAHIR VELIU" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga Tahir_Veliu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26529

Titulli: "Piktori Nua Gjelaj" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga glaukus 001)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26530

Titulli: "Mai dire gol!" (postuar 10-11-2003 nga Fringo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26526

Titulli: "Tragjedi ne Kryeqytet!!" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26524

Titulli: "Itali, 20 kile kokainë në valixhen nga Tirana." (postuar 09-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26523

Titulli: "Buxheti prioritete për rrugët e veriut." (postuar 09-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26522

Titulli: "Londer/ 7 Femra Denoncojne Tutortin Shqiptar" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26518

Titulli: "Ja ku jam edhe une" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga MISTREC_BERATI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26517

Titulli: "Nxitje Per Drejtesi Dhe Largim Nga Mashtrimi" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26515

Titulli: "Mesazhe me reklama." (postuar 09-11-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26514

Titulli: "Confessions of a Fat Sex Worker" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26512

Titulli: "Ja dhe foto ime" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga xhejms_bond666)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26511

Titulli: "Kush e pa MATRIX REVOLUTIONS?" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26510

Titulli: "Për t'u hequr kurreshtjen" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga Egla-tina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26508

Titulli: "si diskutohet ketu?" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga gene)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26507

Titulli: "Laberia dhe hallet e saja" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga Cjapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26506

Titulli: "Per Sali Berishen dhe Tos Nanon" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26505

Titulli: "Si nderton Mafia!" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26504

Titulli: "Nik Kershaw" (postuar 09-11-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26501

Titulli: "Feja islame perputhet me demokracine." (postuar 09-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26499

Titulli: "Mowlana Jalaluddin Rumi" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26494

Titulli: "kam nje problem me lap top-in" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga LONDON-TIRONC)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26490

Titulli: "Je i cmendur!!" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26487

Titulli: "Pyetje per Conferencen e ISNA/ICNA!!!" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26484

Titulli: "Festa e Flamurit ne Chicago" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga Fedora463)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26482

Titulli: "Festa e Flamurit në Miçigan!" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga Pellazgu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26478

Titulli: "Paradokset e mia" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga SkenderRusi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26475

Titulli: "~ 28 Nëntori - Dita e Flamurit ~" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26473

Titulli: "Tragjedi e një familje shqiptare në Jülich të Gjermanisë" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26469

Titulli: "Islami sfidon varferine." (postuar 08-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26468

Titulli: "Si i eliminoi Enveri të gjithë themeluesit e Partisë Komuniste" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26464

Titulli: "Mosha ideale per tu martuar" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26463

Titulli: "Si do i shkoje puna INTERIT kte vit" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga MICH)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26461

Titulli: "Rexhepi: Deri në vitin 2005 Kosova do ti përmbushë standardet" (postuar 08-11-2003 nga berati81)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26459

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjithe !" (postuar 07-11-2003 nga Alesio)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26456

Titulli: "BE: Ritmi i ngadalte i reformave, rrezikon integrimin" (postuar 07-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26453

Titulli: "Ditari i ndjenjave...." (postuar 07-11-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26450

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Fituesi i Euro 2004 ?
 o 'Italy' (1 vota)
 o 'Germany' (0 vota)
 o 'France' (0 vota)
 o 'Portugal' (0 vota)
 o 'Holland' (0 vota)
 o 'England' (0 vota)
 o 'Spain' (0 vota)
 o 'Czech Republic' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26724

Sondazh: Kush dominon ne forum gocat a cunat?
 o 'gocat' (0 vota)
 o 'djemte' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26608

Sondazh: sa te merzitur nga JETA?
 o 'SHUME - sdua te jem me' (4 vota)
 o 'PAK - jete e veshtire' (7 vota)
 o 'ASPAK - e dua ate' (9 vota)
 o 'S'di cte them' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26595

Sondazh: Kush do te fitoje ne zgjedhjet e vjeshtes qe vijne ne Kosove?
 o 'PDK' (1 vota)
 o 'LDK' (1 vota)
 o 'AAK' (0 vota)
 o 'LPK' (4 vota)
 o 'se di' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26331

Sondazh: Ke Sport Pelqeni me shume?
 o 'Futbolli' (3 vota)
 o 'Basketbolli' (0 vota)
 o 'Volejbolli' (1 vota)
 o 'Tenisi' (0 vota)
 o 'Ski' (0 vota)
 o 'Hokey' (1 vota)
 o 'Baseball' (0 vota)
 o 'Ping Pong' (0 vota)
 o 'Karate' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26180

Sondazh: Cilet nga grupet e meposhtme ju pelqejne me shume?
 o 'West Side Family' (3 vota)
 o '2 Die 4' (0 vota)
 o 'The Dreams' (3 vota)
 o 'Te tjere!' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26017

Sondazh: Ardhmeria jone ne BE?
 o 'Cka duhet ndryshuar per tu bere antar i BE?' (0 vota)
 o 'Ne dhe BE?' (0 vota)
 o 'Lufta ne Maqedo?' (0 vota)
 o 'Lufta ne Kosov?' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25949

Sondazh: ME KE DO TE PELQENIT TE KALONIT NJE CAST TE BUKUR
 o 'ME NJE SHOK OSE SHOQE TE NGUSHTE' (6 vota)
 o 'DUKE LUTUR ZOTIN' (1 vota)
 o 'NE SHTEPI ME NJERZIT E TU' (4 vota)
 o 'XHIRO' (0 vota)
 o 'MBREMJE OSE PARTY DISKO ETJ' (4 vota)
 o 'TEATER KINEMA OPERA' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25800

Sondazh: Mendoni qe ambasadat shqiptare kryejne si duhet funksionin e tyre?
 o 'Po' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo' (2 vota)
 o 'Nuk kam patur kontakt' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk me intereson' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25774

Sondazh: Cila është zgjidhja e krizës shqiptare?
 o 'Dorëheqja & zëvëndësimi i kryeministrit Nano' (13 vota)
 o 'Shpallja e zgjedhjeve të parakohshme' (16 vota)
 o 'Krijimi i një qeverie teknike gjithëpërfshirëse' (7 vota)
 o 'Të gjitha alternativat më lart' (21 vota)
 o 'Kriza nuk ka zgjidhje' (3 vota)
 o 'Shqipëria nuk është në krizë' (13 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25747


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

13-11:
 o ENKELED (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9283
 o __Scorpio (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2729
 o vivan (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3497

13-11:
 o indira (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4351

13-11:
 o osmani (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5140

13-11:
 o meris (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6584

13-11:
 o Faik (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7041

13-11:
 o prishtinaz - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7383

13-11:
 o idriz (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7580

13-11:
 o YUSUF_ISLAM (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7952
 o BUHARI (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9156

13-11:
 o anonymus (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9664

13-11:
 o SAMI VEHAPI (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9969

13-11:
 o Aldo2003 (35) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10173

14-11:
 o cupke_capkene (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2080

14-11:
 o Luarba (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2435

14-11:
 o folian (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2633
 o fation (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2671

14-11:
 o cupka_capkene - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2731

14-11:
 o EUKLIDI (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2842

14-11:
 o mariosg - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3419

14-11:
 o KoRcArKa_18 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10305

14-11:
 o og4life (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4516
 o G'up (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4604

14-11:
 o grandiola (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7056

14-11:
 o Naim Lim (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7567

14-11:
 o besti (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7642

14-11:
 o florinlima (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8542

14-11:
 o eltonn (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9177

15-11:
 o sy_jeshilja (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=137


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 06-11-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 155 Anetare te rinj
 o 192 Tema te reja
 o 3,405 Postime te reja
 o 3 Sondazhe te reja

----------

